
Show HN: Format – a Swift 2.0 formatting kit - marmelroy
https://github.com/marmelroy/Format
======
zeckalpha
I was hoping this was more like gofmt, but this looks neat, too.

~~~
marmelroy
That would have been cool too :)

I don't really know of a direct gofmt Swift equivalent but you should check
out - [https://github.com/realm/SwiftLint](https://github.com/realm/SwiftLint)
[https://github.com/haaakon/SwiftFormat](https://github.com/haaakon/SwiftFormat)

